

Interstellar Movie - Teaser Trailer - nkoren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyc6RJEEe0U

======
jamesmcbennett
"We’ve always defined ourselves by the ability to overcome the impossible. And
we count these moments, these moments when we dared to aim higher, to break
barriers, to reach for the stars, to make the unknown known. We count these
moments as our proudest achievements. But we lost all that. And perhaps we’ve
just forgotten that we are still pioneers and we’ve barely begun. And that are
greatest accomplishments cannot be behind us, as our destiny lies above us."

------
bsg75
This time Palmer Joss goes through the wormhole?

